# Bad Reroute



## Plumber (Apr 19, 2007)

If you drill your holes towards the edge and use an 1 1/8 bit your 3/4 water lines will go through the whole length of the run. Sometime you can't do it do to a wall in the way But still can do it with less couplings than you think.


----------

